# Louisiana Outfitter?



## gsphunter15 (Sep 15, 2016)

Any recommendations for a Louisiana duck outfitter? A buddy and I want to go. Have been to Arkansas and Mississippi but wanna try a different area.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 15, 2016)

Quackheads is a good outfit located just below NOLA in Belle Chase , they have leases all over the place. If you want to go all the way to Venice I would suggest Limitless waterfowl. I have used a couple others that I was not pleased with so instead of openly bashing them on a form you can PM me and I will elaborate.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 16, 2016)

Lately there have been a few threads posted with less than positive reviews of Duck Hunting guides. Because of the law regarding libel we can't allow your full throated disapprobation of any guide on the open forums.

As a work around, if you want to know about a guide post a thread asking for input on the guide. Those of you offering input on the guide can reply to the OP via PM if your review is a negative one.

Please do not post negative comments about the guide service on the open forums. We will delete those posts. What you say to each other in Private Messages is private. Capeche?
__________________


----------



## hmaadd (Sep 17, 2016)

cajun fishing adventures


----------



## jdgator (Sep 19, 2016)

Mike Smith is pretty reliable and affordable: http://www.laduckhunts.com/index.html


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 21, 2016)

What are you looking to accomplish as far as a Louisiana hunt goes> If you have hunted MS and AR, I would say head to SE LA as the areas of Monroe etc will be the same feel as the other states hunting pit blinds on rice/beans etc.  If you come to SE LA go ahead and make it a cast n blast cause the trout and redfishing make a great afternoon trip.  If you want first class guides, lodging etc someone already mentioned Cajun Fishing Adventures.  Ryan Lambert runs a great operation and has great property and a fine lodge. There are plenty of options, feel free to PM me as I live in SE La and can at least answer questions you may have.  Bottom line, plan the trip


----------



## Al White (Sep 23, 2016)

i heard good things about Delta Ridge and booked a hunt there, never been - but talked to Curt and he seems to be a great guy and has good reviews overall

http://deltaridgeduckguides.com/


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 23, 2016)

Delta ridge is in northern Louisiana and the hunting will be a lot like that in Arkansas. I've too heard great things about delta ridge and hope you post a comment letting us know how your trip went. 

The reason Most have been posting about southern Louisiana guides is because gsphunter stated he has been to Arkansas and wants to try something different. Either way Louisiana is a great state for duck hunting and fishing.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 23, 2016)

Just go to Lake Catahoula in Louisiana the locals set up blinds all over the lake and leave decoys and painted bleach jugs all around the blinds,The Louisiana Fish and wildlife (QUOTE)(No one leases the lake are blinds on Lake Catahoula they belong to the STATE and if no one is in the blind you can hunt it.)So for 5 days Monday -Friday we did not put a decoy out but a mojo and never had anyone say are tell us to move,We shot Pintail,Mallards ,Redheads,canvasback,B/W & G/W Teal, 2 wood ducks and 2 snow geese. We stayed in Jonesville at the EDWARDS MOTEL and had a blast.Now a Mud boat & motor is a must.






9


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 26, 2016)

I've heard bad things about what happens to people who hunt locals blinds, particularly in Arkansas, Glad it paid off. I agree that it's first come first serve but some don't see it that way


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 27, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> Just go to Lake Catahoula in Louisiana the locals set up blinds all over the lake and leave decoys and painted bleach jugs all around the blinds,The Louisiana Fish and wildlife (QUOTE)(No one leases the lake are blinds on Lake Catahoula they belong to the STATE and if no one is in the blind you can hunt it.)So for 5 days Monday -Friday we did not put a decoy out but a mojo and never had anyone say are tell us to move,We shot Pintail,Mallards ,Redheads,canvasback,B/W & G/W Teal, 2 wood ducks and 2 snow geese. We stayed in Jonesville at the EDWARDS MOTEL and had a blast.Now a Mud boat & motor is a must.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whether it is legal or not, that is a Democrat way of hunting. Let's let someone else build blinds and put out decoys and then we will go hunt it........ I understand the locals try to keep outside pressure out by "claiming" areas with blinds and decoys, but I am not hunting over another man's stuff.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 28, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Whether it is legal or not, that is a Democrat way of hunting. Let's let someone else build blinds and put out decoys and then we will go hunt it........ I understand the locals try to keep outside pressure out by "claiming" areas with blinds and decoys, but I am not hunting over another man's stuff.


Some locals on that lake set 4-5 blinds out and the LAW says NO ONE OWNS THE BLINDS if they are DUMB enough the clam that many SPOTS TUFF they can't hunt them all. Some hunters can't stand the fact that you cant have it ALL,and bleach jugs are litter that float (break lose) all over the lake and the BLIND BUILDERS  don't ride around a clean them up. Ive hunted lake Catahoula a number of times and the local hunters just ask you to leave the blind if that where they want to hunt.The STUFF BELONGS to the STATE OF Louisiana not the locals.So don't go and don't  hunt I'll take of the spot you don't go to.   TRUMP IS MY MAN........


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 28, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> I've heard bad things about what happens to people who hunt locals blinds, particularly in Arkansas, Glad it paid off. I agree that it's first come first serve but some don't see it that way



You ve "HEARD" what happens and that's exactly what they start those rumors for to try and keep you at home.


  I  "Heard" those same rumors about every public place I have ever hunted and I have NEVER had anything happen to my truck or trailer. No one has even come close to my truck or trailer over the years. I'm watching with hidden trail cams in and on my truck.    The worst I ever got was some idiots sayin we don't take to OOSers huntin our ducks.   I told em I wasn't huntin I come to kill and took off.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm from West Monroe and know a few of the guides around NELA, and a few to avoid, like those who promise you a pintail.........

Johnny Wink at MegaBucks in Jones is a reliable outfit.  Johnny will talk your ear off though, but he can make the specks dance with his calling.  

Stan Liner with FowlPlay is a very laid back experience.  Stan is not a sunrise to 11:00 in-the-blind guide.  If the ducks are flying later, you'll stay a little later.  If the specks are piling into the field behind you and the ducks are shy, he'll grab layout blinds and do a quick set up to give the specks a try.  Stan's favorite word is "anywho" and you'll here in every story he tells, but he's a good duck hunter and wants you to have a fun time.  Works a mean call as well.  https://www.facebook.com/FowlPlay-495495283955891/

I leased a blind near Stan's this year, so maybe I'll see you over there.


----------



## Al White (Dec 28, 2016)

Following back up with a report from the trip with DeltaRidgeDuckGuides...  My son and I had never been out that way duck hunting, so we had a good time seeing the geese and ducks flying every day.  The first day, we went with a new guide that Kurt had.  We didn't have a duck in range, and he was busy taking pictures of the sunrise while ducks were flying overhead, had 6 inches of water in the bottom of the blind.  We ended up shooting snipe.  The second day, we actually got to hunt with Kurt, and shot 5 ducks.  The second day was great, first day Overall - good time even with a few ducks.  I'd go back if Kurt was the guide the entire time.


----------



## swampchicken (Jan 1, 2017)

As far as Budreaux's comment about pintails, any guide that guarantees killing a pintail is a stretch.... guarantee to SEE pintails in NELA is very achievable.  I believe I remember a comment of that nature at a GON blast while I was standing at a vendor booth a few years back, and that was to SEE pintails.

Al - I usually manage to make a few trips to Delta Ridge every year, and always have a great time.  Hunting is hunting, but always enjoy being in a place where ducks migrate.  Might want to let Curt know that situation with the guide as he is a straight up guy and as a business owner needs to know.

Anyone feel free to PM me with any questions on Delta Ridge Duck Guides.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2017)

No linking to videos on other websites and no negative reports. All negative reports are by PM only.


----------

